# The first head of many



## Herpetology (Feb 23, 2020)

60 days on the dot at 30.5 (some heat spikes to 32+ on 40+ days)


----------



## Sugar (Feb 23, 2020)

WooHoo! Congrats mate!


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 26, 2020)

#2 has come out 



[doublepost=1582448732,1582427889][/doublepost]#3!




[doublepost=1582675385][/doublepost]They are all out this morning, day 4

Now I’ll give them a bit to start shedding 

Ps: Kmart has some great 15L click clacks at the moment


----------



## Shaughan (Feb 27, 2020)

Beautiful snakes mate congratulations


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2020)

Unfortunately one of the small ones has gone walkies overnight... 

A good start :’( 

Now to flip my room upside down


----------



## Shaughan (Feb 27, 2020)

I hate it when they go walk about good luck


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 1, 2020)

he is safe and sound! he managed to scale a 9ft wall up ontop of the curtain, and fell on my mums head when she came into my room (i still cant see a path way he took, as its literally a smooth wall between the curtains and nearest ledge like 3-4 ft away)
[doublepost=1583051323,1582785702][/doublepost]Here’s the escapee


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats on the hatch Herptology!


----------



## Shaughan (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm Happy u found the one that ran
I bet mum wasn't happy it fell on her head but lol
Once again congratulated on the hatch


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 5, 2020)

Congratulations man 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 7, 2020)

first slough have appeared this morning 7/3/20 - 11days after hatching

heres NEO in all his/her newfound glory -- there is a really bitey one, who already is showing spots of orange


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Herptology said:


> he is safe and sound! he managed to scale a 9ft wall up ontop of the curtain, and fell on my mums head when she came into my room (i still cant see a path way he took, as its literally a smooth wall between the curtains and nearest ledge like 3-4 ft away)


they're amazing athletes glad you found him, tiny buggers are so easy to miss and also glad your mum didn't have a heart attack.
I remember when I got my first pair of pygmy banded pythons and 1 somehow escaped overnight and I tore the room apart looking for her, I thought she was gone forever being so small and what with holes in the floor from old telephone wiring etc. Luckily I found her under the dragon lay box WHEW !!


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 7, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I thought she was gone forever being so small and what with holes in the floor from old telephone wiring etc.



I can relate to that! I definitely didnt expect to find it

theres gaps between the floor where there was never carpet laid and gaps in the ceiling between the wall and "skirting" where it wasnt connected properly... tonnes and tonnes of small gaps, even one close to where he was chilling....

im hoping to make this thread a sort of "guide" for other noobies to breeding so they can come here and see not to freak out/// when to expect hatches/sheds, as i found it kinda hard to find approximate days for some stuff


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I can relate to that! I definitely didnt expect to find it
> 
> theres gaps between the floor where there was never carpet laid and gaps in the ceiling between the wall and "skirting" where it wasnt connected properly... tonnes and tonnes of small gaps, even one close to where he was chilling....
> 
> im hoping to make this thread a sort of "guide" for other noobies to breeding so they can come here and see not to freak out/// when to expect hatches/sheds, as i found it kinda hard to find approximate days for some stuff


Even larger pythons can be hard to find after escaping. My son had a 6' Darwin escape and we couldn't find it, my son had given up but 1 night about 2 weeks later I heard this crashing noise in his room and I went in to find the Darwin pushing books off the shelf. In 2 weeks it had moved less than 2 metres from it's enclosure and yet we couldn't find it. Go figure


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 8, 2020)

Here are 2 of my favourites currently — whoever gets them I’m sure will be very happy in a year time when their colours peak!

I’ve decided I’ll only be keeping neo as I’ll be moving soon and space will be very limited


----------

